# Need Brains to Pick



## Riordy (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi All,

I am new to this site, so dont know really where to start, but I suppose this is the best place to do so If any.

I am a 28 male, living in Ireland at present, I spent five years in college training as a quantity surveyor and now have 3 to 4 years of work experience in this field. Due to the recession I find myself with only two days work a week as a PQS and the rest of the week in retail.

I am keen to relocate to canada, But was wondering how is the job front looking over there for a quantity surveyor and what location would be best. Any recruitment websites would be gratefully welcomed.


I have to admit I am really nervous at leaving my present life behind me, The travelling doesnt bother me as I have spent all of 2008 travelling the world with a friend, Its more of doing this alone and How I would handle being on my own and have to start a new life for myself.

I would like to thank ye in advance for taking the time to read my post and for any assistance you maybe able to offer.

Kind Regards,

Riordy.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Riordy , all I can suggest to you at this time is to let your fingers do the walking : google/Canada jobs etc , just hope some-one with similar job skills responds on the forum . First , you should do a walk through of the Canadian government web pages to ensure you are acceptable for immigration and with what conditions etc , the site is not the easiest to negotiate , have patience trying various ways in for information , it is important to make notes as you go because it can get complex .

Your choice of where to first land will , or should be , dependant on where you are most likely to succeed in obtaining occupation , you should also be prepared to take any thing you can find to earn some sort of living , in many cases it has been easier to find employment when you are already employed , you know the thinking of some employers , at least he is not lazy .

At this present time , it has been reported that Ontario is the most avid in seaking people to work in many fields , perhaps a look see in the Ontario web site will assist you , all the best in your endeavors , Canada is considered one of the best places to relocate to .


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

Riordy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this site, so dont know really where to start, but I suppose this is the best place to do so If any.
> 
> ...


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

elouisapresley said:


> Riordy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

BunskiBoo said:


> elouisapresley said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there elousiapresley,
> ...


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

do you have your property for sale with a real estae agent Elousia


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

patient man said:


> do you have your property for sale with a real estae agent Elousia


yes mls 1029394


----------

